# New MH title at 13 months. Congrats Mjh345!



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Healmarks Beautiful Black Betty (4/26/13) earned her Master Hunter title today in Valley Nebraska! I think that makes this 13mo pup the youngest to earn her MH title and qualify for Master Nationals.

she is really a special pup with a tear jerker story that would make a Disney movie

congrats to Marc Healey and Betty. He is the breeder, owner and amature trainer of this special gal


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Way to go Marc!! What a fantastic accomplishment. These are special pups. That breeding has sure turned out some really fine animals and you have done a great job with them! You've thought for a while you had a special one in Betty. She is sure proving you right. 

You're pretty close to titles with more that are the same age as well. Amazing.


----------



## Shue (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats! Was there this morning and watched a few dogs run. Amazing accomplishment for such a young dog!


----------



## Jon Shinneman (Aug 16, 2012)

Marc,
It is my understanding that a Trainer at a Hunt Test you ran about a month ago, said you were an idiot for running your young dogs. Master Title at 13 months, Where do I sign up to be an idiot??? 

That is amazing!!! Congrats my friend!!!!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

WOW...what an accomplishment! Congratulations Marc and Betty!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats Healy !


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Marc!!!!!

Outstanding brother man!


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats Mark. All have said that Betty is special but the trainer also has to be special for such an accomplishment. So congrats to the both of you.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Mjh....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

amazing accomplishment, huge congratulations


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

That is very impressive.. Congrats..


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Congratulations Marc!

Amy Dahl


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

WOW!!! Very nice,,,, HUGE congrats!! Special dog for sure..


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Congrats my Brother!


Richard


----------



## Nels (Feb 2, 2004)

Great Job Marc!!!

That is a Huge Accomplishment and I know you have several Master Passes on your other 2 youngsters. 
Well done!!!

Greg


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats marc.....WOW!


----------



## Kirk Major (Apr 12, 2012)

Betty is a very talented young dog and it was awesome to watch her run. After the master, Marc came over to the Junior and threw fliers for the club. What a great team!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats, Marc!


----------



## 1NarlyBar (Jul 10, 2008)

13 mo.

Forget the derby. Start looking at Qaa events you can run before you lose momentum. If she can run MH then she can do quals, if she can run/pull the distance. Push yourself and the dog and you might have a very NICE dog.

Nice Job, and enjoy the Dog!

RG


----------



## Kim Williams (Apr 29, 2009)

Another smartworks dog!! Congrats! Now on to volume 2.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL!!!! Kim..... Congrats Marc


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Congrats are truly in order. The world is full idiots with incredible success stories. A trainer who is on the same page with their dog just takes what the dog gives them and doesn't force anything more. If they're ready at 13 or 30 months, just gotta know your dog.

Congrats


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, now everyone knows ... that dawg is smarter than the trainer!!!   

Good on ya', Marc! Keep on keeping' on.

JS


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

1NarlyBar said:


> 13 mo.
> 
> Forget the derby. Start looking at Qaa events you can run before you lose momentum. If she can run MH then she can do quals, if she can run/pull the distance. Push yourself and the dog and you might have a very NICE dog.
> 
> ...


"might"

I think by setting the record for MH title at 13 months he has already shown he has a very nice dog. As for distance this pup has no problem. I've personally watched her smash heavily factored marks over 350 yard(distance determined with range finder) and run 400 yd blinds. 



Kim Williams said:


> Another smartworks dog!! Congrats! Now on to volume 2.


Hahahaa

thanks a lot. I just spit my coffee all over my IPad.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow Marc,

I'm happy for you and sincerely congratulate you on a very impressive accomplishment. 

One takeaway for me his this: I remember when Bill Petrovish got hammered upon pretty heavily for the way he was going to ruin little Ammo. I think we all can agree that Bill's approach did not mess that dog up very much. And if it did mess her up, then we probably many would love to mess our dogs up in that manner.

Here comes MJH with another example of this phenomenon - a trainer/handler who assesses what the dog is capable of, what the dog is ready to do, and adjusts the exposure to fit the setting. 

There is no one size fits all in anything.... Marc just did something cool. My hunch is we may see further accomplishments out of this team.

Sincere congratulations. Chris


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

That pretty much sums it up Chris....Nice job Marc! Jim


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice job Marc! That's one hell of an accomplishment!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

congratulations Marc, that's a ton of work in a short time, dedication...


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Marc. Thanks for all the HELP! Worked his bit off making sure things ran smoothly. Pretty awesome when a guy says "I don't have a dog running today so I will help in any way". And he did. Through flyer for the junior. Helped with the senior. Worked the master. I hope a lot of people watched and learned something that obviously marc already knows. It is hard to title a dog if your the only one playing the game! Several dogs titled this weekend and marc had something to do with all off them!!!!!!!! Learn by example people.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Moose Mtn said:


> Healmarks Beautiful Black Betty (4/26/13) earned her Master Hunter title today in Valley Nebraska! I think that makes this 13mo pup the youngest to earn her MH title and qualify for Master Nationals.
> 
> she is really a special pup with a tear jerker story that would make a Disney movie
> 
> congrats to Marc Healey and Betty. He is the breeder, owner and amature trainer of this special gal


*



Awesome congrats Marc. I wanna hear the story*


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

The idiot part could still be right, but what a hell of an accomplishment for Marc and Betty. Congratulations to the two of you.

I would like to hear the story about this dog.

Was really the youngest dog to earn a master title?


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow what an accomplishment!!!


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Wohoo!! Congrats to Marc Healy! 
These pups are special to me, my wife and I whelped them just a year ago.
Jules is such a good efficient mama makes it very enjoyable to raise the pups.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Kim Williams said:


> Another smartworks dog!! Congrats! Now on to volume 2.


I have to know, did you start with the puppy program or go right into smart fetch? I have not laughed this hard in a while! Congratulations on a real accomplishment and good things to come.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations!

Hope you have many years of success with your girl!


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I believe he uses clicker training.....LOL


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Here is a photo I tool Last week of Marc and Betty here in Colorado


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

mohaled said:


> Wohoo!! Congrats to Marc Healy!
> These pups are special to me, my wife and I whelped them just a year ago.
> Jules is such a good efficient mama makes it very enjoyable to raise the pups.


For those wanting the back story, give me some time; it is kind of emotionally taxing {to me} and I'll post it up when I have more time 
I just wanted to Thank you all for the kind words about my sweet little Betty.

For now I also wanted to give Mo and his wife Debbie huge props for the fantastic job they did whelping this litter. I kept two of them and they were both so well adjusted and bold. The male that I kept has 3 MH passes himself and is also a very talented fun puppy.

As I was typing this I just got a text informing me that the Sire of these pups FC-AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom just passed away today.
He was a truly great dog who threw some awfully fine pups IMHO
Condolences to Jim and Sally Carlisle on the passing of their beloved "Zoom"


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Congrats Mark! Awesome accomplishment and looking forward to seeing you and Betty at a trial in the near future. 

Mo is a good dog guy! Don't ever trust him with your beer though!

All the best!

Rich Davis


----------



## J_Brown (Jan 4, 2013)

With a name like Black Betty, she was destined for success!

(that's my dog's name too.) lol


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Huge Congrats. What an awesome accomplishment for such a young dog!


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations! What an awesome accomplishment! Looking forward to hearing more about this team in the future.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Congrats....that's impressive!


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Marc,

Congrats! Hope you and the team have many more accomplishments along the way. I'll see you again down the road.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations!, yes very impressive!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Nice!! Congrats!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats...


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Congratulations. Nice dog.

Evan


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

What a team! Job well done! Congratulations!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats on a great job.


----------



## MBellow74 (Jun 19, 2014)

That is an amazing feat!! congrats


----------



## Justin David (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm kind of confused with all the Smartworks jokes can someone please elaborate for me? Is it a good system? It does in fact have a lot of success stories. And why we're on the subject, does anyone know what program if any Mark followed to train this fine pup?


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Justin David said:


> I'm kind of confused with all the Smartworks jokes can someone please elaborate for me? Is it a good system? It does in fact have a lot of success stories. And why we're on the subject, does anyone know what program if any Mark followed to train this fine pup?


I think you're the reason folks could be laughing.  easy now.... 
Not -at- (you) but at the new handler/trainer mindset, like some of us may have had
towards what it takes to train dogs.

A dog like this is not trained by an amateur at home watching DVD's and throwing bumpers. 

That's the point of the "Smartworks Comment" .... I think.... or it could be more personal....









I'm more interested in these comments.....


1NarlyBar said:


> 13 mo.
> Forget the derby. Start looking at Qaa events you can run before you lose momentum.
> If she can run MH then she can do quals, if she can run/pull the distance.
> Push yourself and the dog and *you might have a very NICE dog.*





davewolfe said:


> The *idiot part could still be right*,



Considering this dog just also became the youngest Master NATIONAL Hunter to Title.

Were the comments directed at the age of the dog and the possibility of the work physically hurting the dog?

Just wondering.


----------



## ShadowMagic (Sep 16, 2014)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Wow Marc,
> 
> I'm happy for you and sincerely congratulate you on a very impressive accomplishment.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool and congrats


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

Yup.. Little Betty was a ROCK STAR at Master Nationals! She kept us all holding our breath... Funny factoid.. On "Puck", the 4th test for Flight A.. Betty was feeling good... She did the test in 4:48.. the test average was 6:20 Needless to say, that little dog is FAST!!!!!!!!!

Dan Kielty (Marks-A-Lot Kennels) ran the dog for Marc, and just fell in love with her. He was extremeley complementary of the training Marc did.. as well as the genetic that this little phenom has!


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Moose Mtn said:


> as well as the genetic that this little phenom has!


Is her Pedigree posted online?


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

FC AFC Joeys zoom zoom X Healmarks little cougar Juliet QAA MH

Betty is also QAA and her full brother also trained by Marc is MH and QAA at 17 months. 

Congrats on the accomplishments Marc!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

1NarlyBar said:


> 13 mo.
> 
> Forget the derby. Start looking at Qaa events you can run before you lose momentum. If she can run MH then she can do quals, if she can run/pull the distance. Push yourself and the dog and you might have a very NICE dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice: Im glad I followed it I received an email today that informed me that my bitch Healmark's Beautiful Black Betty was the youngest bitch to become QAA in 2014. 
That came as a pleasant surprise and capped off a successful year for my bitch. We started running Master Hunt tests in the Spring and got her title, thereby qualifying for the Master National, in June. 


The Master National was being held in Corning California this year. Due to the distance and the fact that it would interfere with opening of S Dakota's pheasant season, I had decided to forego the Master National. 
I met Dan Kielty, for the first time, at our home clubs Hunt test in Sedalia Mo. He told me that entries for the Master National closed on that date and asked if I were going to run Betty. I explained my above reasons for why I had decided to forego an attempt with Betty. He told me he had once held the record for the youngest Master National pass and would consider it an honor to run Betty for me. I told him I would consider it & agreed to enter her that day to keep my options open. My dogs had never spent a moment away from me, so I was somewhat hesitant to entrust them with anyone else
Eventually, after doing my due diligence, I decided, to let Dan run her as I heard good things about Dan & had plenty of dog power for hunting season..


I took a trip to Texas to deliver Betty and train with her and Dan. Complications made it so we were only able to train together one day. Before I left Dan asked me for strategy and advice on how to handle Betty. I told him the best thing he could do was respect her and make her your buddy. 
After the Master National was over I met Dan in central Kansas to get Betty back. The Master plate he handed me was nice; but not nearly as nice as the fact that he had treated her so well. I could tell right away that he had followed my advice in SPADES. She was as comfortable and happy with him as she was with me. 


It was clear to me that Dan treats his client dogs with respect. That to me would be the most important criteria if I were looking for a dog pro to place my dog with. With no hesitation, I will allow him to run Betty in next years Master National as we attempt to get her MNH title and possibly let her set the record for youngest MNH and most MNH passes


Thanks again Dan. I'm sure my mother is as proud of you as she is of Betty, her namesake
Hopefully we can run her in a few derbies before she ages out


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

What a accomplishment , Congrats and the best of luck in the future!!!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Update on my little girl Betty. She got her 2nd Plate this year. She was the youngest dog to get a plate last year and was still the third youngest to get a plate this year, while attaining her second plate My other two dogs also got a plate and one of them was the 5th youngest to get a plate this year

Very proud of my dogs!!


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats!
Great accomplishment!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Marc!


----------



## John Condon (Mar 27, 2013)

Really enjoy watching these youngsters work, I also appreciate your support and advice with my young B etty boop


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

Way to go buddy! I've been very impressed with your dogs! I always look forward to seeing you, but not really looking forward to competing against your animals when we get back in it next year!! Keep up the good work!

Johnny G


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

congrats marc.


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

That is AWESOME! Quite an achievement. Congrats to you!


----------

